# TUFF, A STRONG WILL TO LIVE!



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 15, 2011)

This little guy is "TUFF". He is about five months old and hatched out with serious medical issues. Without going into details, he will need surgery when he is bigger, if he makes it. We named him TUFF because of his extreme strong will to live. He is very active, eats great, and seems to be holding in there. He will remain at our program for his entire life based on his special needs. He was released today from the hatchling enclosure and these pictures show his strong determination to accomplish any task he comes across. TUFF is sure tuff!


----------



## zesty_17 (Aug 15, 2011)

he seems like the typical curious, determined tort to me! good luck to him!


----------



## Livingstone (Aug 15, 2011)

Would you mind explaining what the medical problems are??? You can't tell from the photos.

If you do mind, maybe you could just shoot me a PM?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 15, 2011)

Livingstone said:


> Would you mind explaining what the medical problems are??? You can't tell from the photos.
> 
> If you do mind, maybe you could just shoot me a PM?



E-mail sent. Too graphic to post!


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 15, 2011)

Poor little guy. He sure wants to get up there!


----------



## Weda737 (Aug 15, 2011)

...Yeah, he looks okay to me. Now I'm really curious what's wrong with the little guy.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Aug 15, 2011)

He looks like a normal tort to us too. Very curious now! Looks good though!


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 15, 2011)

Tortoise just want to live, even with the worst medical issues. Looking forward to seeing the little one grow.


----------



## exoticsdr (Aug 15, 2011)

OK Greg...you're killing me here. Obviously, I would be very interested in the rest of the story.

Doc


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 15, 2011)

He was hatched with his under shell not connected, resulting with a large gap, exposing his internals/organs. No pictures!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Aug 15, 2011)

Aww that is so crazy - glad he was born to a caregiver such as yourself! Hope for the best for the little guy!


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 15, 2011)

ok, I wanted to know too, but glad you are not sharing pictures. Did you see the post about the sea turtle who was damaged by a boat with wide gaps, and had his shell repaired...pretty amazing.
Do you have to wait until he is a certain weight, or age, before considering surgery?


----------



## Schlomo (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, that is definitely one "tuff" little guy. He was also definitely lucky to be born to one of the best caregivers. Hopefully he'll grow up to be a"tuff" big guy.


----------



## jaizei (Aug 15, 2011)

Where there's a will...


----------



## terryo (Aug 15, 2011)

He sure is something. To me this just shows that you are a caring person who loves your tortoises. Another breeder might have put him to sleep. Bless you!


----------



## Mao Senpai (Aug 15, 2011)

Holy cow, that is crazy. If I may ask... what happened after? Did his shell get repaired or.. is he still like that or something. I know dumb questions but I am curious...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 15, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> He was hatched with his under shell not connected, resulting with a large gap, exposing his internals/organs. No pictures!



I do understand the curiosity, Doc. I sent you an e-mail with a picture, if you care to describe the problem better than I am able, please feel free on this thread.


----------



## l0velesly (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm proud of this 'tuff guy  I hope he's strong enough to make it into an adult! I'm interested with Mao's questions as well.


----------



## Weda737 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for telling us, and best of luck to your little fighter.


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 16, 2011)

Awwww, the poor baby! I sure hope he makes it!!! Please keep us posted on Tuff's status!! U r the best!


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Aug 16, 2011)

Good luck !


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 16, 2011)

A couple new pictures of TUFF.


----------



## Candy (Aug 16, 2011)

Now I'm curious as to how he can be on the grass or wood with a part of his shell missing. How did you take care of that one? You could shoot me a picture of it I'd like to see it if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## Chad Horne (Aug 16, 2011)

Cute little guy. Keep going strong Tuff!


----------



## Livingstone (Aug 16, 2011)

For all the TFO members who are interested, I can explain what is going on with this young aldabra.

When Tuff was born the center seam of the plastron at his tail was not properly developed, it never fused where the two opposing plates meet. So the seam that runs down the middle of his plastron is not joined at the last 4cm before the tail, the gap is probably about .5cm wide. 

The Organs that are in that location have nothing to protect them and from what I understang from Greg, occasionally the organs herniate through the opening. To make matters more complicated Tuff has an exposed penis, it is not sheathed within the tail. From the Photos posted none of this is visible giving Tuff the appearance of a normal tortoise.

Its a good thing for Tuff, as we have all said, that he was born into Greg's herd so there is no question about the quality of life that this tortoise will have.


Thank you Greg for allowing me to share this and quell the curiousity.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 16, 2011)

Livingstone said:


> For all the TFO members who are interested, I can explain what is going on with this young aldabra.
> 
> When Tuff was born the center seam of the plastron at his tail was not properly developed, it never fused where the two opposing plates meet. So the seam that runs down the middle of his plastron is not joined at the last 4cm before the tail, the gap is probably about .5cm wide.
> 
> ...


Thank you, that was great! We are hoping for surgical correction if possible at the direction of our vets. We are very optimistic and he is doing great, just needs to grow longer and get bigger.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Aug 16, 2011)

Aw, Tuff is a little cutie. I am so happy that he is in great hands that will take great care of him


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 16, 2011)

Awww, the little guy! The look in his eyes!


----------



## l0velesly (Aug 16, 2011)

Tuff has a precious looking face! The look of curiosity. 
I do hope he lives a long happy life! I'm sure he will!


----------



## Mao Senpai (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow.. that is amazing. It really blows my mind how these little guys can live pretty well with the complications they go through. He sure does look great though!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 17, 2011)

How big are the Vets thinking he will need to be? What are they thinking of doing? Just kinda thinking about how he will be constantly growing. so will the "fix" need to be updated as well? Also thinking of the weight he will get and just the normal amount of abuse that area gets.


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 17, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> A couple new pictures of TUFF.


Love the last pic! Looks like a very happy little tort. Must be something to do with the owner!


----------



## Angellicars (Aug 17, 2011)

I love that last pic! I hope everything works out for the little guy!


----------



## Livingstone (Aug 22, 2011)

Greg you have to keep us all tuffdated. Im curious whether the gap will close or spread as size increases.


----------



## pandacakes (Aug 22, 2011)

He's in the best of care being in your herd  What a beautiful little tortoise! can't wait to hear updates on him


----------



## FinnTort (Sep 15, 2011)

Any updates on Tuff?  He's a cutie!!


----------



## RV's mom (Sep 15, 2011)

Love Tuff. thanks for sharing his story.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 15, 2011)

Aww bless him. He is in the most capable hands being in your herd 

I'm just interested but would it be possible for me to see some photos? 
My mum studied to be a vet and I wanted to be a vet (long story as to why she isn't a vet anymore and why i can't study to be a vet). 
We both have a lot of interest in things like this.
I completely understand if you don't want to share the photos 

It'll be great to keep up to date with his story.
How are the vets thinking they might be able to fix it all? Are they going to rebuild the shell in that area? (i have seen that done before, my dentists husband is a vet and he fixes tortoise shells with dental mold, don't know the correct name for it)
Also same question as Jacqui, how old/big will he have to be before they think they can help him?


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 15, 2011)

Very cool ..... and with the great care he receives ...I'm sure the little guy will be a winner all the way ! 
^5

JD~


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 15, 2011)

wow that is great he has the will to live


----------

